# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  ─═☆☆═─ هذا العضو مالو؟؟؟─═☆☆═─

## غندور

*والله الاخ ده حيرنى عدييييل كده!!!!
عضو فاعل ونشط و ر... ل... ت.... ج....
:hhh::hhh:
والله زول جمييل وحبوب لدرجة انه......
:hhh:


:hhh:



:hhh:
بكلم نفسه براهو فى المنتدى!!!!
:hhh:





وبيرسل لنفسه رسائل لنفسه!!!فى سجل رسائل الزوار!!!!:hhh:

بس الشئ الما عرفته،،،هو كمان بيرد لنفسه على نفسه ولا شنو؟؟؟
غايتو هو ما مجد الدين ولا عزو24!!!!
يا ربى ده منو؟؟؟؟
كل واحد يفتش ملفه الشخصى،،،،يمكن تكون انت أو انتى!!!
الله يكون فى العون بس..:hhh:
*

----------


## مرهف

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
النمشي افتش ملفي كن كدي يا عم كاربوني
...
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*غايتو دا ماااا أنا !!!
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*غايتو دا ما انا يا عم غندور.
انا كل ما ارسل رسالة لى نفسى بتجينى راجعة بيقولو ليا العنوان غلط
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*والله حيرتنا معاك..........
خليت كل واحد يبعبش بي جهه.......
جهجهتونا جهجهة المجهجه الجهجهو المجهجهين.....
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

غايتو دا ما انا يا عم غندور.
انا كل ما ارسل رسالة لى نفسى بتجينى راجعة بيقولو ليا العنوان غلط



  
 	  		 			 				 				28-05-10 02:16 AM
خالد سليمان طه 

  		 		وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله

انت قاصد دى.........
*

----------


## غندور

*لسه ما جا  
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه..انا عرفتووووو:naa:
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه..انا عرفتووووو:naa:



طيب منو؟؟؟
وهذه رسالته لنفسه!!!

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*


دي كان ما أخاف الروحة( أقصد الكضب ) 

... مجدالدين قال بيعرفها


لكن أقول ليك حاجة أنا
أحسن أعمل رزان في زفة
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*الحمد لله أنا طلعت منها ...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عم غندور انت الحاجات دي بتكتشفها كيف عليك الله ؟؟؟
*

----------


## غندور

*الزول ده لسه ما ظهر لينا!!!!
وعشان ما يمسح الرسالة أنا عملت ليها نسخة موثقة 
*

----------


## غندور

* يا هناى أظهر قبال .....
*

----------


## yassirali66

*البرادعي لسه ماظهر
*

----------


## غندور

*لسه    ولسه   ولسه   
هو لو سمع ب جلاجل بيظهر!!!
*

----------


## yassirali66

*مافي خيارات؟
*

----------


## yassirali66

*صدقني شكيت فيك........
وملقيت حاجه


  
 	  		 			 				 				14-06-10 08:03 PM
جواندي 

  		 		الاخ غندور
سلام
هل عندك صلة قرابة بالاستاذ الرحوم فتحي غندور

مشاهدة المحادثةإرسال تقرير  
 	  		 			 				 				10-06-10 11:53 PM
حسن يعقوب 

  		 		يا عمو ولا يهمك الجايات اكثر من الريحات ادهم الحظ والدليل جرستهم فى الرد كاسل

مشاهدة المحادثةإرسال تقرير  
 	  		 			 				 				02-06-10 02:36 AM
حسن يعقوب 

  		 		انتظرونا قريبنا على منتدى الجماهير

مشاهدة المحادثةإرسال تقرير  
 	  		 			 				 				07-05-10 10:22 PM
حسن يعقوب 

  		 		تسلم ياغالى يا حبيب

مشاهدة المحادثةإرسال تقرير  
 	  		 			 				 				07-05-10 10:20 PM
حسن يعقوب 

  		 		تسلم يا faras الى الامام جميعنا


*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*انتو لسسسسسسسسسه ماعرفتوه؟؟
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					




دي كان ما أخاف الروحة( أقصد الكضب ) 

... مجدالدين قال بيعرفها


لكن أقول ليك حاجة أنا
أحسن أعمل رزان في زفة



::14_6_12[1]::a7rjtne::117::117:
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*(أوشين)...لقيتوها...
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*هيثم ده لسه ما لقيتوه:dunno::dunno:
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*بيان هام
تم بحمد الله التعرف على العضو وبعد جلسه ساخنه اقر بالامر وعزاه الى كثرة المشغوليات والتزم تانى مايتكلم مع نفسه
ووافق الرائع غندور على دفن الموضوع.....
وانا كنت عامل الدوحه وكده(وسيط )
التحية للعضو وللرائع غندور
ويا(نصر الدين وياسر وخالد سليمان) مادايرين تحقيقات وتفتيش صفحات الزول ده قال الروب:21::21::21:
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*بعد بيان عبد العظيم تم دفن الموضوع فى خور شارع النيم!!! 
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*انا احتج لازم يتعرف الزول دا منو اسع حسكو رجليه بترجف
                        	*

----------


## hass6666

*والله ...................؟؟!!
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*اخى عبد العظيم سنظل فى سعينا الدؤووب لكشف الحقائق ولن تغرونا بالدوحة وريالات نهى
وسنحرك كل اجهزة مخابراتنا داخل المنبر حتى نصل للحقائق
وعلى كل القادة الميدانين القيام بواجباتهم فى كشف الحقائق ومواصلة الجهود المبذولة
وتم عزل الجنرال غندور لتواطئة مع الاعداء ورضوخة لاغراءات الريال القطرى
وتكوين قيادة مشتركة تحت امرة الجنرال نصر الدين والميجور ياسر
وثورة ثورة حتى النصر
ولا نامت اعين الجبناء
                        	*

----------


## alhawii

*أنا بررررررررررررررررررررررررررررره
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*جنس شحتفة ... ياتورونا يانمشي نكوس برانا ...

كورنر :
جاري تحمير الطعمية
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

اخى عبد العظيم سنظل فى سعينا الدؤووب لكشف الحقائق ولن تغرونا بالدوحة وريالات نهى
وسنحرك كل اجهزة مخابراتنا داخل المنبر حتى نصل للحقائق
وعلى كل القادة الميدانين القيام بواجباتهم فى كشف الحقائق ومواصلة الجهود المبذولة
وتم عزل الجنرال غندور لتواطئة مع الاعداء ورضوخة لاغراءات الريال القطرى
وتكوين قيادة مشتركة تحت امرة الجنرال نصر الدين والميجور ياسر
وثورة ثورة حتى النصر
ولا نامت اعين الجبناء



يازول قول بسم الله  خليت الجماعه يعملوا ساتر ...
بعدين الروب دى ماكفايه .. انت مالك عامل فيها راجى كده
وبناءا على مشاركتك تحركت وفودنا نحو كوستى والابيض .. وطبعا قادتك ديل عارفين نقطة ضعفهم 
(حا نشيل معانا مجسمات لكاس الابطال والممتاز ).. نخليهم ليك مبتهجين 3 يوم ويوافقوا على الصلح
بعدين قدم السبت ياخالد المتهم ده صاحبك وحاتعرفوا بعد المسألة تهدأ(سمين ومسكين جدا)
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

جنس شحتفة ... ياتورونا يانمشي نكوس برانا ...

كورنر :
جاري تحمير الطعمية



اصلك فالح فى تحمير الطعمية..ليك يوم 
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*للمتكشفين فقط
















كشفوا لينا معاكم
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*عندكم كمية خيارات اختاروا منها واحدة بس

1- كشفوا لي معاكم أنا بجي راجع
2- اعتبروني رزان في زفة
3- اعتبروني مجدالدين في العربي
4-جيبوا  لي مروحة غندور
5- شغلوا لي فهامة مايقومابي
6- زروني زرة رزان في بوست النقل المباشر:1 (23):
7-طسوني بجاموسة الأبيض ضميرك
8- قولوا مع أبو آية يالطيف
9- احتضروني مع عزو:krkr1:
10- جروا لي برش بحاري
11- شكلوا لي نون النسوة :10_17_201[1]:
                        	*

----------


## رزان عبيد

*غايتو جنس غايتوات عليكم ياناس المنبر ...

غايتو دي ما أنا ...

*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

عندكم كمية خيارات اختاروا منها واحدة بس

1- كشفوا لي معاكم أنا بجي راجع
2- اعتبروني رزان في زفة
3- اعتبروني مجدالدين في العربي
4-جيبوا لي مروحة غندور
5- شغلوا لي فهامة مايقومابي
6- زروني زرة رزان في بوست النقل المباشر:1 (23):
7-طسوني بجاموسة الأبيض ضميرك
8- قولوا مع أبو آية يالطيف
9- احتضروني مع عزو:krkr1:
10- جروا لي برش بحاري
11- شكلوا لي نون النسوة :10_17_201[1]:



ماعندك خيار اطناشراوى..... ودالخاله روق المنقه الزومه ضايقى ..... والحمد لله هسه ياسر بكون نائم
*

----------


## رزان عبيد

*عاين يا نصرالدين ...

الخيارات 2 و 6 ديل مقصودة بينهم أنا ولا واحدة تانية ؟؟؟

ياناس جواندي عندكم رزان تانية ولا حاجة ؟؟؟



*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

للمتكشفين فقط
















كشفوا لينا معاكم



مجد الدين مافى هسه ..
بعدين التكشيف بكون مع الزنقات ..
ربنا مايضوقك ليها..
وسيبى الضحك ده زقزاق مابرضى:1 (23):
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

ماعندك خيار اطناشراوى..... ودالخاله روق المنقه الزومه ضايقى ..... والحمد لله هسه ياسر بكون نائم



احم  احم
ياحاج عمر
في اي حاجه؟
جاهزين لاي شنكه او انكبه
*

----------


## yassirali66

*5 و 7
الجواميس لما تكتر الفهامات بتشتغل
لكن كنا دايرين نربط مروحة غندور بكهربة سنار
وان شاء الله ناس العربي اتلقو؟
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

عندكم كمية خيارات اختاروا منها واحدة بس

1- كشفوا لي معاكم أنا بجي راجع
انا ذاااتى كشفوا لى معاكم
2- اعتبروني رزان في زفة
لكن يارزان وقعتك وقعه
3- اعتبروني مجدالدين في العربي
  هههههههههههههههههههه
4-جيبوا  لي مروحة غندور
:wrd:
5- شغلوا لي فهامة مايقومابي
فهامه بنت المستكفى
6- زروني زرة رزان في بوست النقل المباشر:1 (23):
رزان يا كامبوس
7-طسوني بجاموسة الأبيض ضميرك
ابيض بقى اكبر مورد للجواميس فى المنبر الاحمر
8- قولوا مع أبو آية يالطيف
يالطيف تجيبو خفيف بس زى مازيمبى المخيف(5)
9- احتضروني مع عزو:krkr1:
 واتحضرى
:10_17_201[1]:
10- جروا لي برش بحاري
:1 (1):
11- شكلوا لي نون النسوة :10_17_201[1]:



 ده الكلااااام
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*حيرتوني معاكم وعملتوا لي لفة راس التقول شارب عصير علاء شلاليت
هو منو الرسل لمنو ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## رزان عبيد

*البرنسيسة .....

عاد دة كلام ؟؟؟

والله انا غلباااااااااااااانة ...

*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

ده الكلااااام



:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

حيرتوني معاكم وعملتوا لي لفة راس التقول شارب عصير علاء شلاليت
هو منو الرسل لمنو ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!



حير 2 هم
حير2 نا
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

حيرتوني معاكم وعملتوا لي لفة راس التقول شارب عصير علاء شلاليت
هو منو الرسل لمنو ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!



هناى:1 (49): بيرسل لى نفسه

            تخريمه
اوعى تقول لى ما عرفته:204:
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رزان عبيد
					

البرنسيسة .....

عاد دة كلام ؟؟؟

والله انا غلباااااااااااااانة ...




يا راااااجل!!!
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رزان عبيد
					

غايتو جنس غايتوات عليكم ياناس المنبر ...

غايتو دي ما أنا ...



 غايتو دى ماهى .. احسن ابرئ زمتى..بعدين المسأله مافيها اى نقل مباشر من النوع البجهجه :7_1_123[1]:
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv



ماتخمر لى ..هسى بقوم بوريهم الزول منو وافتل ليكم البوست:ANSmile08:
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

هناى:1 (49): بيرسل لى نفسه

تخريمه
اوعى تقول لى ما عرفته:204:



برنسيسه اوع البحر:21::21:
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

برنسيسه اوع الحبر:21::21:



البحر بيغرق وانا ما بعرف العوم:1 (1):
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*:krkr1:





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رزان عبيد
					

غايتو جنس غايتوات عليكم ياناس المنبر ...

غايتو دي ما أنا ...



غايتوات والله ....:krkr1:
فعلآ ناس المنبر غايتو غايتوات غايتو:krkr1:
هسع فى زول قال قنوان!!!:connie_13:
*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

يا راااااجل!!!









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

هناى:1 (49): بيرسل لى نفسه

تخريمه
اوعى تقول لى ما عرفته:204:









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

ماتخمر لى ..هسى بقوم بوريهم الزول منو وافتل ليكم البوست:ANSmile08:



الزول ده شليييييييييييييق:Swaffff:
أكشفييه يا برنسيسة،،انا بعد نسيت الموضوع ودفنته معاه سوا سوا بعد المحمر والمشوى والبارد والساخن وما تشتهى الانفس(أدانى رشوة وقبلتها لانها مجهبزة)،،بيهبش براااااااااااه..
غايتو هو اسمه من الليلة (أبو قمبور) ما غندور!!:z12z:
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

الزول ده شليييييييييييييق:swaffff:
أكشفييه يا برنسيسة،،انا بعد نسيت الموضوع ودفنته معاه سوا سوا بعد المحمر والمشوى والبارد والساخن وما تشتهى الانفس(أدانى رشوة وقبلتها لانها مجهبزة)،،بيهبش براااااااااااه..
غايتو هو اسمه من الليلة (أبو قمبور) ما غندور!!:z12z:



هسه كان عزمتنا مالو .... لكن برضو مسامحك لانك صاحبي .. صاحبييييي ‏‎
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

 
ضع دائرة حول الإجابة الصحيحة ....

كيف يتصرف المرء حين عََصْرَة ؟؟؟ 

1- كشفوا لي معاكم أنا بجي راجع
2- اعتبروني رزان في زفة
3- اعتبروني مجدالدين في العربي
4-جيبوا لي مروحة غندور
5- شغلوا لي فهامة مايقومابي
6- زروني زرة رزان في بوست النقل المباشر:1 (23):
7-طسوني بجاموسة الأبيض ضميرك
8- قولوا مع أبو آية يالطيف
9- احتضروني مع عزو:krkr1:
10- جروا لي برش بحاري
11- شكلوا لي نون النسوة :10_17_201[1]:



السؤال ده إجباري ؟؟؟ ...  :coolman:
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

ماتحمر لى ..هسى بقوم بوريهم الزول منو وافتل ليكم البوست:ansmile08:



قولي وليكي إسكراتش أبو 25 ج
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

قولي وليكي إسكراتش أبو 25 ج



ياحكم بقه فيها مشهيات...
انا احتج على التحكيم
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

يازول قول بسم الله خليت الجماعه يعملوا ساتر ...
بعدين الروب دى ماكفايه .. انت مالك عامل فيها راجى كده
وبناءا على مشاركتك تحركت وفودنا نحو كوستى والابيض .. وطبعا قادتك ديل عارفين نقطة ضعفهم 
(حا نشيل معانا مجسمات لكاس الابطال والممتاز ).. نخليهم ليك مبتهجين 3 يوم ويوافقوا على الصلح
بعدين قدم السبت ياخالد المتهم ده صاحبك وحاتعرفوا بعد المسألة تهدأ(سمين ومسكين جدا)



هههههههههههههههههههاى
يا زعيم خلاص عرفناهو والزول مسكين جدا وقبلنا بالصلح
وعافى منك يا غندور الرجال قالوا الرررررررررررررررررررروب
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

هههههههههههههههههههاى
يا زعيم خلاص عرفناهو والزول مسكين جدا وقبلنا بالصلح
وعافى منك يا غندور الرجال قالوا الرررررررررررررررررررروب



هسه روووب مايقومابي الجاب سيرتو شنو .... بالغت عديل ماكده
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف) عبد العظيم حاج عمر
الزول ده لسه ؟؟؟
يا برنسيسة ألحقينا...
ما تقولوا الليلة حولية السيد على الميرغنى...
العشاء فتة كاربة يا صاحبى... 
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*التحايا للرائع غندور ولكل الاخوه .. بالذات خالد سليمان صاحب مايقومابي
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

هسه روووب مايقومابي الجاب سيرتو شنو .... بالغت عديل ماكده



 يا عظمة انا جبتا سيرة الروب ما التمر
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

هسه روووب مايقومابي الجاب سيرتو شنو .... بالغت عديل ماكده



 
هو الزول دا جاب التمر ولا قال الروووووووووب

اقول ليك حاجة مدام الاسكرتشات جايبة حقها أنا اسكراتشي حولوا لي بلح

واعمل مجدالدين في العربي
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

هو الزول دا جاب التمر ولا قال الروووووووووب

اقول ليك حاجة مدام الاسكرتشات جايبة حقها أنا اسكراتشي حولوا لي بلح

واعمل مجدالدين في العربي



موافقين حانرسل اسكراتش بالتمر بس اقنع لينا خالد سليمان ده يعمل عربي في العربي .. غندور عمل خخخخخ وخالد استلم الطعميه
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

موافقين حانرسل اسكراتش بالتمر بس اقنع لينا خالد سليمان ده يعمل عربي في العربي .. غندور عمل خخخخخ وخالد استلم الطعميه



إسكراتش ( بالنمر ) ؟؟؟
وكمان خاتيهو في التوقيع
لا لا لا
أقول ليك رسلو لينا بي كديسة صاحبنا داك

ترويحه :
أنا غايتو شفتها ( نمر ) !!
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ياعالم دة شنو جهجهتونا في بداية الموضوع مطمنيييين مانحن 
لكن بعد انتهيت من كل الصفحات شكيت في نفسي دة منو اللسة ماظهر
اوعي يكون دة انا 
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

هو الزول دا جاب التمر ولا قال الروووووووووب

اقول ليك حاجة مدام الاسكرتشات جايبة حقها أنا اسكراتشي حولوا لي بلح

واعمل مجدالدين في العربي



أستاااااااااااذ !!
دي بيني وبينك
هههههاااااي
تمره :
دي الحاله وصيتك ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*اقطع دراعي...لو فهمت حاجة..!!!!!!
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

ياعالم دة شنو جهجهتونا في بداية الموضوع مطمنيييين مانحن 
لكن بعد انتهيت من كل الصفحات شكيت في نفسي دة منو اللسة ماظهر
اوعي يكون دة انا 



براك جبتو لي روحك ياغسينابي الجماعه حايقوموا يبحبتوا صفحتك .. الليييلا
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

اقطع دراعي...لو فهمت حاجة..!!!!!!



يااواب عندنا عضو رايح مننا سمين ومسكين وماانا لاني عملت رجيم وقربت اشبه مجد الدين واواب وعزو .. وقوات البحث بقياده نصرالدين وياسر وخالد سليمان وتحت قياده غندور ..  وماعايز ازيد عشان سريه التحقيقات
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*البرادعى دى لسه ما اتكشفت 

احسن يعترف
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

إسكراتش ( بالنمر ) ؟؟؟
وكمان خاتيهو في التوقيع
لا لا لا
أقول ليك رسلو لينا بي كديسة صاحبنا داك

ترويحه :
أنا غايتو شفتها ( نمر ) !!



 
 أنا غااااايتو قايلك ولا شفت ولا سمعت


الله يكضب الشينة
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

البرادعى دى لسه ما اتكشفت 

احسن يعترف



الليييلا بقه فيها محترف رابع .. ضعت ياتمرومابي
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*ربنا يستر كبيرهم شايفه قااااعد
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					





حبيبنا غندور مازال الطفل ليل يحبو... هههههه
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*على الطلاق الما طلاق برنسيسه..لو مارسلتو لى الاسكراتش(ما ابو نمر) اقوووول الزول منو
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					











 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

على الطلاق الما طلاق برنسيسه..لو مارسلتو لى الاسكراتش(ما ابو نمر) اقوووول الزول منو



‏

تاني يابرنسيسه جبت سيره البحر ... صبرا آل الحبر
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ياعم غندور نحن عرفنا دة منو ومافي شئ بسكتنا الا توافقوا علي شروطنا
وشروطنا ساهلة جدا جدا
1- ان يرسل مالايقل عن 5 شوالات تمر لان مايقومابي .................
2- ان يعترف بانه ياخذ الأذن من المدام في كل شئ حتي وان كانت هي من ارسلتة
(يعني لو قالت ليه دايرين حليب من البقالة يقول ليها عن اذنك انا ماشي البقالة عشان انتي رسلتيني اجيب حليب)
3- ان يبعد عن مجدالدين الرايح نهائي مش صاحبي وعزابي
4- يشن حملة علي عزو 24 لانة بستهبل مجدالدين كلين
5- ان يلزم نصرالدين بالتخلي علي ضرب الامثال بروحة مجدالدين في العربي او حتي التلميح لذلك (يعني شنو واحد مطرطش وماعرف الشارع بي وين)


*

----------


## الغسينابي

*وعشان ماتقولوا الغسينابي دة كضاب وماعرف حاجة وبشتغلنا هاكم الدليل


*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

ياعم غندور نحن عرفنا دة منو ومافي شئ بسكتنا الا توافقوا علي شروطنا

وشروطنا ساهلة جدا جدا
1- ان يرسل مالايقل عن 5 شوالات تمر لان مايقومابي .................
2- ان يعترف بانه ياخذ الأذن من المدام في كل شئ حتي وان كانت هي من ارسلتة
(يعني لو قالت ليه دايرين حليب من البقالة يقول ليها عن اذنك انا ماشي البقالة عشان انتي رسلتيني اجيب حليب)
3- ان يبعد عن مجدالدين الرايح نهائي مش صاحبي وعزابي
4- يشن حملة علي عزو 24 لانة بستهبل مجدالدين كلين
5- ان يلزم نصرالدين بالتخلي علي ضرب الامثال بروحة مجدالدين في العربي او حتي التلميح لذلك (يعني شنو واحد مطرطش وماعرف الشارع بي وين) 



لكن صعبتوها شديد وشكلكم كدا ما دايرين تجيبوها علي بر

5 جولات تمر دي الا كان دايرين تحولوا احتضار عزو لاحتصار مايقومابي 
وبعدين حكاية ضرب الأمثال دي ساهلة بنضرب طناش وبعدين رايك شنو نقلبها طرطشة مجدالدين أهو برضو حل وسط ( طرطشة منكم ومجدالدين مننا)
بعدين حكاية الاذن ما بنختلف فيها الزول في الحسبة أخوي وانا عارفه 
والحملة علي عزو دي حملة قومية ولاقاصد شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

لكن صعبتوها شديد وشكلكم كدا ما دايرين تجيبوها علي بر
دة راي حزب العزابة بالانابة عنهم انا الغسينابي 
5 جولات تمر دي الا كان دايرين تحولوا احتضار عزو لاحتصار مايقومابي
والله انت حرين المهم الخمسة دي لازم تجينا عشان الزيك وزي ياسر مايتلبوا علينا بالليل 
وبعدين حكاية ضرب الأمثال دي ساهلة بنضرب طناش وبعدين رايك شنو نقلبها طرطشة مجدالدين أهو برضو حل وسط ( طرطشة منكم ومجدالدين مننا)
لا ياحبيب تبعدوا نهائي وكمان كلما تلقوا فرصة تشكريهو
بعدين حكاية الاذن ما بنختلف فيها الزول في الحسبة أخوي وانا عارفه 
والحملة علي عزو دي حملة قومية ولاقاصد شنو؟
الحملة علي عزوا تكون حملة شاملة (اشاعات ..نخلي  ليه الطعمية مانشتريه منو



ودة قرار نهائي يعني مافي حاجة اسمها تجزئة شروطنا لازم كاملة ولو حاولت تدخلو جودية بنزيد الشروط
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

ياعم غندور نحن عرفنا دة منو ومافي شئ بسكتنا الا توافقوا علي شروطنا
وشروطنا ساهلة جدا جدا
1- ان يرسل مالايقل عن 5 شوالات تمر لان مايقومابي .................
2- ان يعترف بانه ياخذ الأذن من المدام في كل شئ حتي وان كانت هي من ارسلتة
(يعني لو قالت ليه دايرين حليب من البقالة يقول ليها عن اذنك انا ماشي البقالة عشان انتي رسلتيني اجيب حليب)
3- ان يبعد عن مجدالدين الرايح نهائي مش صاحبي وعزابي
4- يشن حملة علي عزو 24 لانة بستهبل مجدالدين كلين
5- ان يلزم نصرالدين بالتخلي علي ضرب الامثال بروحة مجدالدين في العربي او حتي التلميح لذلك (يعني شنو واحد مطرطش وماعرف الشارع بي وين)





شروط تعجيزيه بعضها قابل للتفاوض كل مايخص مجد الدين مرفوض ياخ ده منشف ريقنا ... بعدين عزو قاعد معاي قال ليك انت ماتمشي الحج خلي الامور البتعمل فيها دي
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

شروط تعجيزيه بعضها قابل للتفاوض كل مايخص مجد الدين مرفوض ياخ ده منشف ريقنا ... بعدين عزو قاعد معاي قال ليك انت ماتمشي الحج خلي الامور البتعمل فيها دي



طيييييييييب نحن اهم حاجة عندنا مجدالدين يعني ممكن نعفيكم من باقي الشروط بس لو 
مانفزت الشروط البتخص مجدالدين انسوا التفاوض وتصبحوا الصباح تلقوا بوست كبييييييير 
نفضح فيه العضو البكلم نفسوا
تفويتة
تحياتنا لعزو24 وقول ليه علي دين تحلو لي امشي احج
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*قال حزب العزابة قال 
قول واااااااااااااااااااحد






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

ههههههههههههه انت من زمن انا مع العزابه:204:



 أحبط هنا

تهدد ميييييييييييييييين أنت انا هين  كمان ياسر
وينوا حوشكم البتلبوه زاته ...

أقول ليك أعمل مجدالدين في العربي
ولا طرطشة المجدين

وعزو من عندييييييييييييييييينا
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*خارج الموضوع عن إذنكم :
أنا حاليا في شارع الجمهورية وماعندي رصيد ومافي تحويل رصيد جنبي وسيلة الإتصال الوحيدة هي المنتدي وصراحة ماشي العربي أركب شنو
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

خارج الموضوع عن إذنكم :
أنا حاليا في شارع الجمهورية وماعندي رصيد ومافي تحويل رصيد جنبي وسيلة الإتصال الوحيدة هي المنتدي وصراحة ماشي العربي أركب شنو



 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاية

أركب راسك
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

خارج الموضوع عن إذنكم :
أنا حاليا في شارع الجمهورية وماعندي رصيد ومافي تحويل رصيد جنبي وسيلة الإتصال الوحيدة هي المنتدي وصراحة ماشي العربي أركب شنو



اركب ركشة ولا بصات الوالي ههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## صلاح غندور

*انا قايلوا عضو مجلس ادارة فى النادى
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*ياجماعة أنا جادي ألحقوني سريع والبطارية ضعيفة
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*يامجد الدين انا ماقلت ليك الف مره ماتنسي الزقزاق هسه نلقاك كيف قصرت رقبه الغسينابي
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

ودة قرار نهائي يعني مافي حاجة اسمها تجزئة شروطنا لازم كاملة ولو حاولت تدخلو جودية بنزيد الشروط



معليش لقيت الباب فاتح وصوتكم يجيب الرايح
في شنو يانصر ياخوي
وقصة ال5 شوالات دي شنو؟
وكمان فيها شرووووووووط
دي العمليه وسعت اوي...
*

----------


## yassirali66

*والله الشرط الاخير ده مامعانا........
مجيدو في العربي دي بقت اساسيه...
شوفو شرط اخر....
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*علي فكره في زول قاعد  معاي في شارع النيل دخل من اليوزر بتاعي لاني مهنضبو بي صورة خطيره حاتظهر قريبا في بوست
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

علي فكره في زول قاعد  معاي في شارع النيل دخل من اليوزر بتاعي لاني مهنضبو بي صورة خطيره حاتظهر قريبا في بوست



خلاص وصلت العربي وبقيت تغالط .. ناس شارع النيل هسه كلهم نائمين‎

‏
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*:





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

خلاص وصلت العربي وبقيت تغالط .. ناس شارع النيل هسه كلهم نائمين‎

‏



نايمين ولا عاملين نايمين؟؟fgf4:
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*ياجماعة عشان ماتمشو بعيد العضو البكلم نفسه ده أنا مش قلتو سمين ومسكين ده أنا زاتو ودي الفترة الكنت فاطي فيها سطر

وبالمناسبة أنا هسي طالع في نخله وبكتب من فوق عشان الشبكة كعبة
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

علي فكره في زول قاعد معاي في شارع النيل دخل من اليوزر بتاعي لاني مهنضبو بي صورة خطيره حاتظهر قريبا في بوست



تنكر ياكلين وجابت ليها كضب كمان .. نحرق ليك صورتك دي من هسي ياجماعة الزول ده مصورني شايل أيسكريم مع إنه إشتريته ليه يشهد الله ... وأنا ماقاعد آكل حاجات الشفع دي ...
ونطمنكم لقيناه خلاص الحمد لله ...
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*إستغفر الله العظيم
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

تنكر ياكلين وجابت ليها كضب كمان .. نحرق ليك صورتك دي من هسي ياجماعة الزول ده مصورني شايل أيسكريم مع إنه إشتريته ليه يشهد الله ... وأنا ماقاعد آكل حاجات الشفع دي ...
ونطمنكم لقيناه خلاص الحمد لله ...



منو الايسكريم ولا مجدالدين؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

والله الشرط الاخير ده مامعانا........
مجيدو في العربي دي بقت اساسيه...
شوفو شرط اخر....



دائما كلامك زي الفل ياغالي ...
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

منو الايسكريم ولا مجدالدين؟؟؟



طلعت خطيره يابرنسيسه
‏‎
‎
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*طيييييييييييييب العضو هو























































 كدي نصبر شوية
*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

ياجماعة عشان ماتمشو بعيد العضو البكلم نفسه ده أنا مش قلتو سمين ومسكين ده أنا زاتو ودي الفترة الكنت فاطي فيها سطر

وبالمناسبة أنا هسي طالع في نخله وبكتب من فوق عشان الشبكة كعبة



طالع فى نخلة ولا دوماية؟؟
ده ما أنت عشان انت لسه ما عرست،،كيف تكلم نفسك فى المنتدى؟؟؟
الزول ده عرفه غسينابى ...
وحقه راح...
*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

علي فكره في زول قاعد معاي في شارع النيل دخل من اليوزر بتاعي لاني مهنضبو بي صورة خطيره حاتظهر قريبا في بوست



يعنى حتكون قاعد براك زى البيرسل رسائل لنفسه؟؟ 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

تنكر ياكلين وجابت ليها كضب كمان .. نحرق ليك صورتك دي من هسي ياجماعة الزول ده مصورني شايل أيسكريم مع إنه إشتريته ليه يشهد الله ... وأنا ماقاعد آكل حاجات الشفع دي ...
ونطمنكم لقيناه خلاص الحمد لله ...



يا أخوى الصورة رهيبة وجاتنا الان ...
لكن أول مرة أشوف لى زول بيأكل أيس كريم بالرغيف!!!!
*

----------


## غندور

*هوووى يا القاعد عامل فبها برئ؟؟؟
يعنى ده ما أنت؟؟
*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

طيييييييييييييب العضو هو























































كدي نصبر شوية



خلينا نطلع حق الخروف يا غسينابى وبعدين بالنص...
*

----------


## غندور

* بيأكل أيس كريم بالرغيف!!!!
شماتة الشلة فيك خاصة بعد الصورة تتنشر...
مبالغة يا عزو!!!!
آيس كريم بالرغيف!!!
*

----------


## غندور

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 4 (4 عضو و 0 ضيف) غندور, مايقومابي,عبد العزيز24,عبد العزيز24

يا ربى المشرف ده مالو؟؟
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

خلينا نطلع حق الخروف يا غسينابى وبعدين بالنص...



لا كان كدي خلاص رضيان بس انا لي النص الكبير اوكي 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 4 (4 عضو و 0 ضيف) غندور, مايقومابي,عبد العزيز24,عبد العزيز24

يا ربى المشرف ده مالو؟؟



ناوي ليك الله يكون في عونك
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

هوووى يا القاعد عامل فبها برئ؟؟؟
يعنى ده ما أنت؟؟



عموما انا قاعد بس عامل تمرومابي في الدومه ... وعاشت اخوتنا
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

ياعم غندور نحن عرفنا دة منو ومافي شئ بسكتنا الا توافقوا علي شروطنا
وشروطنا ساهلة جدا جدا
1- ان يرسل مالايقل عن 5 شوالات تمر لان مايقومابي .................
2- ان يعترف بانه ياخذ الأذن من المدام في كل شئ حتي وان كانت هي من ارسلتة
(يعني لو قالت ليه دايرين حليب من البقالة يقول ليها عن اذنك انا ماشي البقالة عشان انتي رسلتيني اجيب حليب)
3- ان يبعد عن مجدالدين الرايح نهائي مش صاحبي وعزابي
4- يشن حملة علي عزو 24 لانة بستهبل مجدالدين كلين
5- ان يلزم نصرالدين بالتخلي علي ضرب الامثال بروحة مجدالدين في العربي او حتي التلميح لذلك (يعني شنو واحد مطرطش وماعرف الشارع بي وين) 



يا أخوي مجد الدين بجيب الكلام لي روحه براه في زول قال ليه روح والليلة كمان راح لينا في شارع الجمهورية وما لابس الزقزاق ساعة ونص نفتش فيه لمن ضربنا لي ناس النجدة والعمليات قلنا ليهم عندنا شافع رايح ...
بالنسبة للشرط نمرة 4 .. الزول ده صاحبي شديد ومتصور معاي يعني مافي طريقة ببح ... :14_6_12[1]:
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

وعشان ماتقولوا الغسينابي دة كضاب وماعرف حاجة وبشتغلنا هاكم الدليل





ماقلت ليك صاحبي ومتصور معاي ...:hhh: :hhh:

كورنر :
من ستر مسلماً ستره الله يوم القيامة ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

قال حزب العزابة قال 
قول واااااااااااااااااااحد

أحبط هنا

تهدد ميييييييييييييييين أنت انا هين كمان ياسر
وينوا حوشكم البتلبوه زاته ...

أقول ليك أعمل مجدالدين في العربي
ولا طرطشة المجدين

وعزو من عندييييييييييييييييينا



يـــــــــــــــــــاخ إنت الزيك منو ؟؟؟ ريحتني في حناني ..
كورنر :
قال بيت العزابة قال ... هو أصلاً القاعد يخش ليهم منو ... :1 (39):
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

ودة قرار نهائي يعني مافي حاجة اسمها تجزئة شروطنا لازم كاملة ولو حاولت تدخلو جودية بنزيد الشروط



إنت ياغسينابي ... شكلك قابض من مجد الدين ... بيني وبينك أداك كم ...

بعدين لزوم الحملة علي شنو ... داير تبور لي الطعمية ... طيـــــــــــــــــــــــــب :ANSmile08: :ANSmile08: :ANSmile08:
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

خارج الموضوع عن إذنكم :
أنا حاليا في شارع الجمهورية وماعندي رصيد ومافي تحويل رصيد جنبي وسيلة الإتصال الوحيدة هي المنتدي وصراحة ماشي العربي أركب شنو



هسي في زمتك ياغسينابي زي كلين ده تقيف معاه كيف .. زول في شارع الجمهورية داير يمشي العربي دي كيف دي .. 

كورنر :
أركب الدروشاب وأنزل آخر محطة وأركب العربي ... :Swaffff: :Swaffff: :Swaffff:
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

خلاص وصلت العربي وبقيت تغالط .. ناس شارع النيل هسه كلهم نائمين‎

‏



الله أكبر ... شهادة من عظيم ...







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

:

نايمين ولا عاملين نايمين؟؟fgf4:



جزء عاملين نايمين وجزء عاملين مجد الدين في العربي وجزء رايحين في شارع الجمهورية ...







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

ياجماعة عشان ماتمشو بعيد العضو البكلم نفسه ده أنا مش قلتو سمين ومسكين ده أنا زاتو ودي الفترة الكنت فاطي فيها سطر

وبالمناسبة أنا هسي طالع في نخله وبكتب من فوق عشان الشبكة كعبة



ههههههههههههههههااااااااااااااااي
حالتك تحنن .. فاطي سطر .. وطالع في الشبكة أقصد في النخلة .. ورصيد مافي .. وناس الرخصة صعبوها معاك .. والحصار مازل مستمراً .. ومافي كهرباء .. والموية من الترعة بالباغات .. والبث التلفزيوني من 10 لي 11 ..
ياأخوي إنت أصلك مشيت وين ؟؟؟

كورنر :
نقطة سطر جديد
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

منو الايسكريم ولا مجدالدين؟؟؟



الإثنين ... مجد الدين لقي الآيسكريم ونحن لقينا مجد الدين ...







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

طالع فى نخلة ولا دوماية؟؟
ده ما أنت عشان انت لسه ما عرست،،كيف تكلم نفسك فى المنتدى؟؟؟
الزول ده عرفه غسينابى ...
وحقه راح...



عامل فيها الود حنين ... وداير يغطي علي الراجل ...







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

 بيأكل أيس كريم بالرغيف!!!!
شماتة الشلة فيك خاصة بعد الصورة تتنشر...
مبالغة يا عزو!!!!
آيس كريم بالرغيف!!!



معزور يا صاحبي ياجنرال ... زول بروح في العربي دايره ياكل الآيسكريم حاف كده من غير رغيف ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 4 (4 عضو و 0 ضيف) غندور, مايقومابي,عبد العزيز24,عبد العزيز24

يا ربى المشرف ده مالو؟؟



يكون خاشي بي صرفتين ... :263:

كورنر :
داير الصرفة الأولي والتانية ...
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

ياجماعة عشان ماتمشو بعيد العضو البكلم نفسه ده أنا مش قلتو سمين ومسكين ده أنا زاتو ودي الفترة الكنت فاطي فيها سطر

وبالمناسبة أنا هسي طالع في نخله وبكتب من فوق عشان الشبكة كعبة



هوووووووووووووي 

يا زول تنزل ولا ننفس الشجرة دي
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

علي فكره في زول قاعد معاي في شارع النيل دخل من اليوزر بتاعي لاني مهنضبو بي صورة خطيره حاتظهر قريبا في بوست



ولاحول الا بالله ... يا أخي ما كان أخير ليك تعمل مجدالدين في العربي ... قاعد وييييييين يدخل بيوزرك وأنت قاعد ............ ياربي قاعد تعمل شنووووووووووووووو؟







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

خلاص وصلت العربي وبقيت تغالط .. ناس شارع النيل هسه كلهم نائمين‎

‏



انت متاكد الزول دا وصل العربي انا الخبر العندي الزول دا طيبة وبيشرب شاااااااااااي كمان 
صح ولا أكمل







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

:

نايمين ولا عاملين نايمين؟؟fgf4:



ديل دايرين قنبلة اياس 
والله الزول كان ماصاحبي وهارش منو كان سميتوا ليكم
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

تنكر ياكلين وجابت ليها كضب كمان .. نحرق ليك صورتك دي من هسي ياجماعة الزول ده مصورني شايل أيسكريم مع إنه إشتريته ليه يشهد الله ... وأنا ماقاعد آكل حاجات الشفع دي ...
ونطمنكم لقيناه خلاص الحمد لله ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاية والله غلطان الايسكريم

داا ذكرني واحدة قال ناس الاغاثة ادوهم كرتونة شعيرية .. كبت الشعيرية في حلة كبيرة ومعاها موية وبقت تعوس فيها ... جوا اتنين من ناس الاغاثة شافوها واحد قال ليها دا شنو ياااااااحاجة هي الشعيرية بيسوووها كدي
التاني قال ليه ماغلطانة الحاجة غلطانة الشعيرية الجات هنا..



تأكيدة:
يامجدي انت بتاكل ايسكريم ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*يوركا....يوركا....يوركا....يوركا....يوركا....
وجدتها...وجدتها...وجدتها...وجدتها...وجدتها...
الزول لقيناهو...........
والبوست قفلناهو.......
تعبتنا معاك ياغندور...
لكن صحي  انت بتكلم نفسك ليييييييييييه
دايرين تعرفوا ده منو؟
اديكم اماره صغيره كده.....
اسمو بالاخضر
وعندو سبحه
يكون بن لادن؟
*

----------


## yassirali66

*yassirali66, مايقومابي, مرهف, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, غندور
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

يوركا....يوركا....يوركا....يوركا....يوركا....
وجدتها...وجدتها...وجدتها...وجدتها...وجدتها...
الزول لقيناهو...........
والبوست قفلناهو.......
تعبتنا معاك ياغندور...
لكن صحي انت بتكلم نفسك ليييييييييييه
دايرين تعرفوا ده منو؟
اديكم اماره صغيره كده.....
اسمو بالاخضر
وعندو سبحه
يكون بن لادن؟



إنت يا اخوي قاصد طارق حامد عديــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل
:14_6_12[1]:
...
*

----------


## yassirali66

*كدي راجعوا رسائل الزوار.....
*

----------


## yassirali66

*yassirali66, مايقومابي, خالد سليمان طه, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, غندور

احم احم....
يعني ما قلت حاجه...

*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

ياجماعة عشان ماتمشو بعيد العضو البكلم نفسه ده أنا مش قلتو سمين ومسكين ده أنا زاتو ودي الفترة الكنت فاطي فيها سطر

وبالمناسبة أنا هسي طالع في نخله وبكتب من فوق عشان الشبكة كعبة



هووووي ما تصدقو كلامي ده
أصلو الموضوع كالآتي :
‏{الزول } ضرب لي تلفون وقال لي إلا تكتب كده
وبقى يحلف فيني
عليك الله يا مايقومابي ،،،
وحيات الخوه البيناتنا ،،،
تعدم شبابك ،،
أصلو الجماعه ديل زنقوني ،،
وأنا رااااكب راس
قام قال لي عارف بلدكم دي الرصيد معدوم فيها 
وحأرسل ليك 25 ج رصيد
قلت ليهو ترسلو بكتبو
قال لي إنت بس أكتب أنا برسلو ليك
أها قمت كتبتو
ضربت ليهو لقيت تلفونو مقفول
ركبني الماسوووووره
هسه {يا زول } ترسل الرصيد ولا أقول بتاعة إبليس ؟؟
جانبية :
أتراجع عن أقوالي لحين إرسال مبلغ ال 25 ج
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*يوركا....يوركا....يوركا....يوركا....يوركا....
وجدتها...وجدتها...وجدتها...وجدتها...وجدتها...
الزول لقيناهو...........

قسم التفتيش والمراجعه شغال ليل نهار....
تم القبض علي نمره 1
شغال تعبي فينا فوق فوق مريخنا فوق
هو ده انت ذاتو.....
ياللونك ده...
ويارئيس اللجنه...
الليله الجماهير كشفوك
وسؤالي ليك...
بتكلم نفسك لييييييييييه؟


*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

يوركا....يوركا....يوركا....يوركا....يوركا....
وجدتها...وجدتها...وجدتها...وجدتها...وجدتها...
الزول لقيناهو...........
والبوست قفلناهو.......
تعبتنا معاك ياغندور...
لكن صحي  انت بتكلم نفسك ليييييييييييه
دايرين تعرفوا ده منو؟
اديكم اماره صغيره كده.....
اسمو بالاخضر
وعندو سبحه
يكون بن لادن؟



ياسر ياياسر انت حاول مره تكون مجدالدين في الجمهوريه او تمرومابي في النخله  وتتصور حاجه مريحه جدا للاعصاب ..حاول ياياسر جنن2‎نا‎
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*نقفل البوست ولا عندك راي ياغندووووووووووووور
لقيتني كيييييييييييييف
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*بعدين بالعقل كده زول يطلع في نخله الساعه 11 مساء ؟؟
أصلو دا مايقومابي ولا ضب ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

هووووي ما تصدقو كلامي ده
أصلو الموضوع كالآتي :
{الزول } ضرب لي تلفون وقال لي إلا تكتب كده
وبقى يحلف فيني
عليك الله يا مايقومابي ،،،
وحيات الخوه البيناتنا ،،،
تعدم شبابك ،،
أصلو الجماعه ديل زنقوني ،،
وأنا رااااكب راس
قام قال لي عارف بلدكم دي الرصيد معدوم فيها 
وحأرسل ليك 25 ج رصيد
قلت ليهو ترسلو بكتبو
قال لي إنت بس أكتب أنا برسلو ليك
أها قمت كتبتو
ضربت ليهو لقيت تلفونو مقفول
ركبني الماسوووووره
هسه {يا زول } ترسل الرصيد ولا أقول بتاعة إبليس ؟؟
جانبية :
أتراجع عن أقوالي لحين إرسال مبلغ ال 25 ج



انت اول حاجه نزلوك كيف من النخله ... الايكون نصرالدين نفس النخله ... بعدين الواحد فيكم يطول لسانو لمايصل الواطه امس كنت مسكين ومزنوق فوق للنخله .. ياشماته كوستي والابيض فيك
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

بعدين بالعقل كده زول يطلع في نخله الساعه 11 مساء ؟؟
أصلو دا مايقومابي ولا ضب ؟؟؟



حسب ماقال لي عزو انك طالع كايس الشبكه عشان تدخل المنبر وبعدين قال اطول نخله عشان الشبكه وكمان تخينه زي برمه الجزار عشان ماتتهاوي 
ده عزوقال كده ماانا طبعا
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*انت ياياسر ونصرالدين مسعولين من الخير الغسينابي وين من امس ولعها ولبد... بس عموما صاحبي شديد جدا
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*الليييييلا ياتمرومابي خالد سليمان قاعد وماسك ليهو سوط عنج في ايديه ربك يستر
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*اتفتل البوست..
والكلام ليك....
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

اتفتل البوست..
والكلام ليك....



ياالمطير عينيك .... رأيك شنو نكلم حاج غندور يصفر النهايه
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*عبد العظيم حاج عمر

والله يا ابو عابده اجمل شيئ فيك البراءه
الواحد من خلال البوست ده عرف معادن كثيره
وانت راجل طيب وعلي نياتك واتمني من الله ان يجمعنا بيك ياراقي
البوست ده في الاول والاخير هديه من غندور ليك
فانت المعني بهذا البوست
التحيه ليك ياكبير وما تاخد فيها
هديه صغيره كده
بس انت ليييييييييييييييه قاعد تكلم نفسك؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

3 	 	  	  	 		 
 	  		 			 				 				06-07-10 03:26 PM
عبد العظيم حاج عمر 

  		 		السبب غندور
إرسال تقري
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

انت اول حاجه نزلوك كيف من النخله ... الايكون نصرالدين نفس النخله ... بعدين الواحد فيكم يطول لسانو لمايصل الواطه امس كنت مسكين ومزنوق فوق للنخله .. ياشماته كوستي والابيض فيك



إن شاء الله تكون فتحت تلفونك !!
تفويته :
هسه أنا قلت إنت {الزول }
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*عبد العظيم حاج عمر

والله يا ابو عابده اجمل شيئ فيك البراءه
الواحد من خلال البوست ده عرف معادن كثيره
وانت راجل طيب وعلي نياتك واتمني من الله ان يجمعنا بيك ياراقي
البوست ده في الاول والاخير هديه من غندور ليك
فانت المعني بهذا البوست
التحيه ليك ياكبير وما تاخد فيها
هديه صغيره كده
بس انت ليييييييييييييييه قاعد تكلم نفسك؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

3 	 	  	  	 		 
 	  		 			 				 				06-07-10 03:26 PM
عبد العظيم حاج عمر
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

الليييييلا ياتمرومابي خالد سليمان قاعد وماسك ليهو سوط عنج في ايديه ربك يستر



واههههههههههههههاى وااااااااااااا وهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاى وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه وىوىوى
اها يا عظمة نجيب السوط ؟؟؟؟
بس انشاء الله جعلى بتركز؟؟ يا شباب 4 شايقية حاقدين كدا يجوا يشدو لينا الزول دا 
ولا اقول ليكم حاجة 4 ما بكفو جيبو 6 وخلوا الزهرات يجو يزغرطو ايووووى يوووى
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*والله ياخالد انا ترك البوست ده 6 ساعات...
وزولك ما رده...
كدي موضوع الجعليين والسوط ده خليهو
اظهر وبان عليك الامان
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

والله ياخالد انا ترك البوست ده 6 ساعات...
وزولك ما رده...
كدي موضوع الجعليين والسوط ده خليهو
اظهر وبان عليك الامان



موضوع السوط دا ما بخليهو  الا يقول الروووووووووووب
وكمان يعترف بى ظلمو لى ابن عمى تمرابى
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*خلاص ياخالد شوالات البلح بتجيك ........
الاعتزار بجيك....الا ارفع كراعك من الابنص شويه..
خليهو يجي راجع
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*افا ماشردت انا مرتكز بث
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

انت اول حاجه نزلوك كيف من النخله ... الايكون نصرالدين نفس النخله ... بعدين الواحد فيكم يطول لسانو لمايصل الواطه امس كنت مسكين ومزنوق فوق للنخله .. ياشماته كوستي والابيض فيك



أنت متأكد الزول نزل في الواطة ... ولا لقي ليه ميدان ... ما امكن النخلة دي تكون في الشعبية
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*المشكله خالد ماسك السوط وقال داير ليهو شايقيه حاقدين ديلك يشدو الزول واحنا جوديه سأأأأأأأأأأأأأكت
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

المشكله خالد ماسك السوط وقال داير ليهو شايقيه حاقدين ديلك يشدو الزول واحنا جوديه سأأأأأأأأأأأأأكت









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

خلاص ياخالد شوالات البلح بتجيك ........
الاعتزار بجيك....الا ارفع كراعك من الابنص شويه..
خليهو يجي راجع









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

موضوع السوط دا ما بخليهو  الا يقول الروووووووووووب
وكمان يعترف بى ظلمو لى ابن عمى تمرابى









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

والله ياخالد انا ترك البوست ده 6 ساعات...
وزولك ما رده...
كدي موضوع الجعليين والسوط ده خليهو
اظهر وبان عليك الامان









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

واههههههههههههههاى وااااااااااااا وهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاى وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه وىوىوى
اها يا عظمة نجيب السوط ؟؟؟؟
بس انشاء الله جعلى بتركز؟؟ يا شباب 4 شايقية حاقدين كدا يجوا يشدو لينا الزول دا 
ولا اقول ليكم حاجة 4 ما بكفو جيبو 6 وخلوا الزهرات يجو يزغرطو ايووووى يوووى



هووووووووووووووى يا الناوين لى عظمه:butcher::FAL::014::jqfz7r6c5vz90cuh5ch
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*يااخوانا مظلوم .. وبطالب بمحكمه عادله ... برئاسه عزو وعضويه كل من مجد الدين وبحاري ويمنع دخول ياسر ونصرالدين وخالد وغسينابي وبرنسيسه  ... وتعالوا شوفوا العداله ..رأيكم شنو
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

يااخوانا مظلوم .. وبطالب بمحكمه عادله ... برئاسه عزو وعضويه كل من مجد الدين وبحاري ويمنع دخول ياسر ونصرالدين وخالد وغسينابي وبرنسيسه :ooh: ... وتعالوا شوفوا العداله ..رأيكم شنو



اذا فهى الحرب يا اخى..ولاتلمنى بعدها..:1 (23):
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

اذا فهى الحرب يا اخى..ولاتلمنى بعدها..:1 (23):



مافي لوم يابرنسيسه فبحاري ممتده وبها اساطيل وقواعد لاطلاق الصواريخ وعندي جنود مخفيين ..والصباح رباح واللييييلا
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

مافي لوم يابرنسيسه فبحاري ممتده وبها اساطيل وقواعد لاطلاق الصواريخ وعندي جنود مخفيين ..والصباح رباح واللييييلا



آل بحارى وأساطيلى آآآل:krkr1::10_17_201[1]:

تخريمه
الزمن ده نفسك ماتثق فيها:brrrd:
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

هووووووووووووووى يا الناوين لى عظمه:butcher::fal::014::jqfz7r6c5vz90cuh5ch



ده دفاعك ليهو؟
مرقوكي بره المحكمه.....
تاني امشي دافعي
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

ده دفاعك ليهو؟
مرقوكي بره المحكمه.....
تاني امشي دافعي



‏ ياياسر انا مرقتكم  من المحكمه عشان انتم اصحابي حاتنفعلوا وتأثروا علي سير المحكمه ... افهموني
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*عبد العظيم حاج عمر

والله يا ابو عابده اجمل شيئ فيك البراءه
الواحد من خلال البوست ده عرف معادن كثيره
وانت راجل طيب وعلي نياتك واتمني من الله ان يجمعنا بيك ياراقي
البوست ده في الاول والاخير هديه من غندور ليك
فانت المعني بهذا البوست
التحيه ليك ياكبير وما تاخد فيها
هديه صغيره كده
بس انت ليييييييييييييييه قاعد تكلم نفسك؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

3  
06-07-10 03:26 PM
عبد العظيم حاج عمر

موضوع السوط دا ما بخليهو الا يقول الروووووووووووب
وكمان يعترف بى ظلمو لى ابن عمى تمرابى

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاية والله غلطان الايسكريم

داا ذكرني واحدة قال ناس الاغاثة ادوهم كرتونة شعيرية .. كبت الشعيرية في حلة كبيرة ومعاها موية وبقت تعوس فيها ... جوا اتنين من ناس الاغاثة شافوها واحد قال ليها دا شنو ياااااااحاجة هي الشعيرية بيسوووها كدي
التاني قال ليه ماغلطانة الحاجة غلطانة الشعيرية الجات هنا..

[frame="1 80"] 
يا أخوانا الشغلة دى بنطلع منها بخروف العيد والغسينابى عندو نص يعنى صبركم عشان الخروف يبقى عجل يكفى الناس...
هسع غسيل العدة بالليل ده لزوموا شنو يا....أنت!!
[/frame]
ناس البرنسيسة معانا ولا مع العدو؟؟؟


 

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

انت ياياسر ونصرالدين مسعولين من الخير الغسينابي وين من امس ولعها ولبد... بس عموما صاحبي شديد جدا



الغسينابي لابد ليك بالتقيلة اصبر علي بث 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

يااخوانا مظلوم .. وبطالب بمحكمه عادله ... برئاسه عزو وعضويه كل من مجد الدين وبحاري ويمنع دخول ياسر ونصرالدين وخالد وغسينابي وبرنسيسه ... وتعالوا شوفوا العداله ..رأيكم شنو



مادام فيها مجدالدين وبحاري رضيانين بس الرئاسة بي عزو مابتخاف ربك نحن عندنا ادلة 
حقيقية ومزورة كمان يعني لو جبت الامم المتحدة ماتعرف انها مزورة 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

[frame="1 80"]
يا أخوانا الشغلة دى بنطلع منها بخروف العيد والغسينابى عندو نص يعنى صبركم عشان الخروف يبقى عجل يكفى الناس...
هسع غسيل العدة بالليل ده لزوموا شنو يا....أنت!!
[/frame]
ناس البرنسيسة معانا ولا مع العدو؟؟؟






الناس دي ياعم غندور الا نقفل منهم البوست دا بالليل عشان يسكتو هسي في داعي ياسر يقول 
الكلام دا الظاهر خروفو جاهز
*

----------


## yassirali66

*والله ياعبد العظيم التور وكت يقع بتكتر سكاكينو....
لكن برضو كترت البتابت عيب.....
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*ياخوان المنبر دا ما فيهو 6 من كنبة ورا سريع 
السوط دا الزيت الفيهو نشف بعدين بيعوق عمنا دا
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

والله ياعبد العظيم التور وكت يقع بتكتر سكاكينو....
لكن برضو كترت البتابت عيب.....



بتابت شنو العيب ياخ خالد سليمان بسخن فى الخط ليهو يومين وكايس شدادين وانا مامردف ..وانت قاعد تسخن فيها بث:CEDP_Stealer:
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

ياخوان المنبر دا ما فيهو 6 من كنبة ورا سريع 
السوط دا الزيت الفيهو نشف بعدين بيعوق عمنا دا



خالد سليمان براحه ياخ 
اصلو انا عامل لى انقلاب عسكرى:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h
روق المنقه والله نص الشعب ده قاعد يتكلم براهو 
عمك غندور ذاتو عندو عربيه لادا مرات قاعد يتكلم معاها نص الشارع
 بس عشان انا اتقبضت بس 
استهدى بالله واتفاهم معانا:a033:
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

خالد سليمان براحه ياخ 

اصلو انا عامل لى انقلاب عسكرى:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h
روق المنقه والله نص الشعب ده قاعد يتكلم براهو 
عمك غندور ذاتو عندو عربيه لادا مرات قاعد يتكلم معاها نص الشارع
بس عشان انا اتقبضت بس 

استهدى بالله واتفاهم معانا:a033:



 اها يا عبد العظيم انا جاهز للتفاهم ارمى بياضك
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

اها يا عبد العظيم انا جاهز للتفاهم ارمى بياضك



اول حاجه انت دائما خليك بتاع حوار .. بعدين زول ظريف زيك مفروض يكون محضر خير ... وناس ياسر ونصرالدين وغسينابي ومعاهم برنسيسه اساسا مادايرنها تبرد اصلا  ... بعدين معقوله انت تكون ارهابي .. مابتجي .. كدي فكر لحدي ماارجع ليك
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

اول حاجه انت دائما خليك بتاع حوار .. بعدين زول ظريف زيك مفروض يكون محضر خير ... وناس ياسر ونصرالدين وغسينابي ومعاهم برنسيسه اساسا مادايرنها تبرد اصلا ... بعدين معقوله انت تكون ارهابي .. مابتجي .. كدي فكر لحدي ماارجع ليك



ياخوانا ولا عبد العظيم دا حنكو سنين عديل.(وبينى وبينكم الزول دا قال الروب عديل)
خلاص انا قبلتا الحوار وموافق على الوحدة دون اى شروط وكمان ضميت قواتى لقوات عبد العظيم وهنعمل قيادة مشتركة ونتقسم السلطة والثروة كمان.
اما بقية الحركات المتمردة دى مقدور عليها.
اولا برنسيسة دى ما منها خوف ومواقفها متقلبة يوم معاك ويوم ضدك بنحرش ليها اولاد  المدرسة يفلقوها بعد نهاية الدوام.
نصر الدين دا موضوعو ساهل بس خلى مجد الدين يكشف ليهو ويديهو واحد مخالفة قطع اشارة وتانى بننرتاح منو(مجد الدين ما رقوهو بقى رقيب وكده اصحى يا بريش)
ياسر دا خليهو مع خروف الضحية .
بس الغسينابى دا المشكله شوف ليهو حل الزول دا بعد ننوم يجى يتلما مع شلة العذابة ويقومو يقلبوها لينا كمان. ما عندك واسطة فى الاشراف تخليهم يقفلو بوست الواطة فللت ونكون ارتحنا من الغسينابى زاتو.
يلا يا عظمة قسم الثروة ورسل انا فى الانتظار
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*حاول يخفي نفسو
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

ياخوانا ولا عبد العظيم دا حنكو سنين عديل.(وبينى وبينكم الزول دا قال الروب عديل)
خلاص انا قبلتا الحوار وموافق على الوحدة دون اى شروط وكمان ضميت قواتى لقوات عبد العظيم وهنعمل قيادة مشتركة ونتقسم السلطة والثروة كمان.
اما بقية الحركات المتمردة دى مقدور عليها.
اولا برنسيسة دى ما منها خوف ومواقفها متقلبة يوم معاك ويوم ضدك بنحرش ليها اولاد  المدرسة يفلقوها بعد نهاية الدوام.
نصر الدين دا موضوعو ساهل بس خلى مجد الدين يكشف ليهو ويديهو واحد مخالفة قطع اشارة وتانى بننرتاح منو(مجد الدين ما رقوهو بقى رقيب وكده اصحى يا بريش)
ياسر دا خليهو مع خروف الضحية .
بس الغسينابى دا المشكله شوف ليهو حل الزول دا بعد ننوم يجى يتلما مع شلة العذابة ويقومو يقلبوها لينا كمان. ما عندك واسطة فى الاشراف تخليهم يقفلو بوست الواطة فللت ونكون ارتحنا من الغسينابى زاتو.
يلا يا عظمة قسم الثروة ورسل انا فى الانتظار



الله اكبر .... الثوره انطلقت .. البيان الاول بس نأخروا شويه بعد التفاوض مع ناس تورا بورا ... بوست العذابه .. ومااظن فيها مشكله نحاول ندخل غسينابي القصر مستشار  وننتهي ليك منهم ... بس خلينا نتكتك ليها بعد ننتهي من حكايه الخروف دي .. هههههه‎
                        	*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*فتشو ان شاءالله تلقو
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*غايتو أنا جاي راسي مسخن
وداير اغشي قسم المرور عندي طلب رخصة .. لو اتصدقت أمانة يا خالد

أنت وصاحبك دا الا تعملوا عزو في ميدان الشعبية



stop:
واقفين في صف الرادار... أنتوا أقيفوا في صف عزو
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

اول حاجه انت دائما خليك بتاع حوار .. بعدين زول ظريف زيك مفروض يكون محضر خير ... وناس ياسر ونصرالدين وغسينابي ومعاهم برنسيسه اساسا مادايرنها تبرد اصلا ... بعدين معقوله انت تكون ارهابي .. مابتجي .. كدي فكر لحدي ماارجع ليك



تبرد ليييييييييييييه اذا كان هي اصلا فيها حكاية كلام مع النفس الواحد فيكم ملاقي زول يتكلم معاه تب طيب اتصل تلفون ان شاء الله مع موظف شركة الاتصلات او ان شاءالله مع الكمبيوتر بتاع الشركة بس تتكلم برااك كدة حولا







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

ياخوانا ولا عبد العظيم دا حنكو سنين عديل.(وبينى وبينكم الزول دا قال الروب عديل)
ولو قال الروووووب والزبادي وكل شركة كابو مابنخليه
خلاص انا قبلتا الحوار وموافق على الوحدة دون اى شروط وكمان ضميت قواتى لقوات عبد العظيم وهنعمل قيادة مشتركة ونتقسم السلطة والثروة كمان.
اما بقية الحركات المتمردة دى مقدور عليها.
اولا برنسيسة دى ما منها خوف ومواقفها متقلبة يوم معاك ويوم ضدك بنحرش ليها اولاد المدرسة يفلقوها بعد نهاية الدوام.
ههههههههههههه تستاهل ان شاء الله يعدموها نقطة الدم دي باعتنا 
نصر الدين دا موضوعو ساهل بس خلى مجد الدين يكشف ليهو ويديهو واحد مخالفة قطع اشارة وتانى بننرتاح منو(مجد الدين ما رقوهو بقى رقيب وكده اصحى يا بريش)
ياسر دا خليهو مع خروف الضحية .
بس الغسينابى دا المشكله شوف ليهو حل الزول دا بعد ننوم يجى يتلما مع شلة العذابة ويقومو يقلبوها لينا كمان. ما عندك واسطة فى الاشراف تخليهم يقفلو بوست الواطة فللت ونكون ارتحنا من الغسينابى زاتو.
هههههههه من وين بقت واسطتنا قوية الرئيس الاريتري والموريشصي برضو معانا وفي محاولات 
لاقناع الرئيس الايطالي بان يكون نائبا لمجدالدين في  حزب العزابة 
يلا يا عظمة قسم الثروة ورسل انا فى الانتظار



انتظار سيطول 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

الله اكبر .... الثوره انطلقت .. البيان الاول بس نأخروا شويه بعد التفاوض مع ناس تورا بورا ... بوست العذابه .. ومااظن فيها مشكله نحاول ندخل غسينابي القصر مستشار وننتهي ليك منهم ... بس خلينا نتكتك ليها بعد ننتهي من حكايه الخروف دي .. هههههه‎



هههههههههههههه قال مستشار قال 
لا للتفاوض لا للتحانيس لا الجودية

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*بالله شوف ديل 
عوووووووووووووووووك ياناس خليكم مواكبين 

أنتوا نايمين لي بيجااااااااااااااي 
وميدان الشعبية  اترشا 

وبي هناك الحرابة قايمة في ايسكريم 
وأنتوا لسة في قال الروب 

اهم حااااااااااااجة تعمل ساتر

وبعدين زي الغسينابي دا تزنقوه زنقة مايقومابي في النخلة ... يجي واحد ينفسها ليهو
ويعمل عزو في ميدان الشعبية .. وتعملوا منو مجدالدين في العربي


اهااااااا وين رادار 99 ساكت
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					





الغسينابي بي طريقتك دي يوم بجيك زول متلب في بيت العذابه ..
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

الغسينابي بي طريقتك دي يوم بجيك زول متلب في بيت العذابه ..



هآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآي
عصرووووووووووووووووووووا...
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					





ياغسينابي..كراعك من الابنص...
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

هآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآي
عصرووووووووووووووووووووا...



خليك محضر خير ... المستند قيد البحث بالمعامل الجنائيه
‏‎
‎
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*




أنتوا نايمين لي بيجااااااااااااااي 
وميدان الشعبية  اترشا 



المطافي كانت بي غادي؟
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*اختفاء الغسينابى من هذا البوست فى ظروف غامضه
حولينا وماعلينا:fgf3::fgf3::fgf3:
*

----------


## yassirali66

*هو الغسينابي ده زاتو حيرنا....
تشوفو الا مارق في الفجر...
تقول شغال صواري.....
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*وووووووين اختفي انا لابد ليكم اي حركة كدة ولا كدة بتبقي نهايتكم
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*العضو دا


















في ياتو برلمان ؟
























برلمانكم ا دورتوا بتنتهي متيييييييييييييييييييين؟؟
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

العضو دا
في ياتو برلمان ؟
برلمانكم ا دورتوا بتنتهي متيييييييييييييييييييين؟؟



كترن علينا يانصر......
كان قاصد دورتو تكون ريحت نقسك...
وعارف عزك ومستريح....
*

----------

